# Hi all, just recently joined..



## Smudger (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi all my name is stewart and i recently purchased a hymer b534 duo motorhome, will be retiring and living full time from 12th nov looking forward to learning and helping other motorhomers.


----------



## mjvw (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome to the community  It's worth becoming a full member


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi, welcome


----------



## Makzine (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome along.


----------



## jeanette (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome from Co Antrim, hope you have lots of batteries, solar and lpg refillable tanks for living in van, also make sure all lights are now led units.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome from the Highlands!


----------



## st3v3 (Oct 26, 2020)

Welcome! Anywher near Bristol needing something? Give me a shout!


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi welcome along from Scotland and enjoy your adventures and retirement


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## The laird (Nov 8, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Markd (Nov 8, 2020)

You'll get lots of help here and on Motorhomer.com


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 8, 2020)

helllloooo


----------

